# Macaroni Salad



## Raine (Jul 12, 2005)

Macaroni Salad 

1 (16 oz.) package macaroni, (I use jumbo) 
4 to 5 large carrots, scraped and grated 
1 lg. onion, chopped 
1 lg. green pepper, chopped 

2 c. mayonnaise 
1 (14 oz.) can sweetened condensed milk 
1/2 c. sugar 
1/2 c. white vinegar 
salt and pepper to taste 

Cook macaroni according to package directions; drain. Rinse with cold water; drain well. Combine macaroni, carrot, onion, and green pepper in a large bowl; toss gently, and set aside. 

Combine mayo and remaining ingredients in a small bowl; stir well. Pour dressing over macaroni mixture; toss gently to combine. Cover and chill 8 hours (mixture will thicken as it chills).


----------



## cats (Jul 23, 2005)

Raine - Your recipe is very similar to the way I make my macaroi salad, however, I've never added the sweetened condensed milk. My husbands Mom, when she made this salad, also used to add some crisply fried crumbled bacon to the mix and I now always make mine that way as well. Don't forget fresh tomatoes either. Additionally, I combine all the ingredients together in a large bowl, mix well, and at the last step add the cooked pasta.  I like to use either shells or elbow pasta.


----------

